# interview attire



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

I know this has been discussed before to some extent. I have a few interviews coming up.

I can not decide if I should go 1) suit, white shirt and tie 2) docker style slacks and button down shirt 3) cargo pants and a plain polo.

I had one interview, I went suit and tie, and I saw people in all three of above.

One concern is if they want to do a practical test on the spot....

I am not considering wearing anything with a logo or EMS/EMT on it  so don't go there.

I can argue myself into either of those three.

What are your thoughts? I will not post further on the topic after I read everyone's thoughts.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 25, 2010)

suit and tie, shorts and t shirt in the car.  


It always amazes me what people wear for interviews.  Put your best foot forward.  These people are expecting you to try to impress them.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> suit and tie, shorts and t shirt in the car.
> 
> 
> It always amazes me what people wear for interviews.  Put your best foot forward.  These people are expecting you to try to impress them.




May I ask what the shorts and t-shirt for ? To change into for a skills or fitness test ?


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 25, 2010)

Suit and tie.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> May I ask what the shorts and t-shirt for ? To change into for a skills or fitness test ?



ya, shirt and shorts for a PAT if they ask you to drill some.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2010)

Coat and tie if it's a formal interview. In the end, you are interviewing at a place of business, be it government business or a private business. Dress the part.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh and for those who are broke and don't have and can't really afford a nice suit... a tip... 

I recently bought a very nice, newer wool Banana Republic suit for $6 at a thrift store. It retails for over $300. If I needed to, I could've had it altered for $50 max and it still would've been a steal... but I didn't even need to do that.


----------



## DarkStarr (Aug 28, 2010)

I wore a full-on suit and tie to my interview Friday.. not sure if it had anything to do with it, but Im in


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 28, 2010)

In general, it's better to be overdressed rather than underdressed.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Aug 28, 2010)

Going for an interview for an EMS position one should dress business casual. Slacks, nice shirt, comfortable shoes or clean/nice boots. No tie, no hat, no t-shirt, no sneakers. Dress for going to work at a business.

Women, business formal is usually frowned upon: strapless tops, high heels, etc.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 28, 2010)

Shorts and a button down shirt.  It works it seems lately


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 28, 2010)

Buy a flight suit with lots of reflective tape.  Wear a FF hat.  Wear your steth.  Ask if you can use your own defib on duty.  Also, lots of Stars of Life.




Hard to go wrong with a suit and tie.  At least nice trousers, a nice pressed shirt and a tie.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 28, 2010)

I have never shown up to any interview with anything less than a suit and tie.  Be it for when I was interviewed at Kroger at 17, or my Paramedic position a few months ago.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2010)

[joking]
Point of interest, if I interview at someplace now, can I substitute my white coat for a business coat?
[/joking]


----------



## reaper (Aug 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I have never shown up to any interview with anything less than a suit and tie.  Be it for when I was interviewed at Kroger at 17, or my Paramedic position a few months ago.



Funny, I have never worn a suit and tie in my life. I have been hired for every job, I have ever interviewed for.

It is not about the attire, it is about how you portray yourself!


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2010)

reaper said:


> It is not about the attire, it is about how you portray yourself!



Which means, as much as we love MrBrown, he'd never get into EMS today if he started now. He's too attached to that Orange jumpsuit with "Doctor" on the back!


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 28, 2010)

firetender said:


> He's too attached to that Orange jumpsuit with "Doctor" on the back!



They say dress for the job you want, not the one you have!


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 28, 2010)

I vote for shirt and tie.  Plenty of people live their lives without suits.  Just be respectful.


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2010)

*Ain't you fergetting something?*



abckidsmom said:


> I vote for shirt and tie.



(I understand you abckidsmom. When you're a medic you're busy and... Though I DO wonder a little about what your kids wear to school.)

underpants (optional unless terribly well hung, in which case make mom's suggestion a very long, wide tie), pants, belt, shined shoes, socks, watch, decent pen in pocket, be sure to have a clean handkerchief, one ring is fine, don't make any tatoos obvious, lose the nose rings and piercings for now, clean/whiten your teeth, shorten and even out your hair just before you go, trim mustache and eyebrows and remove nose/ear hairs, no perfumy stuff, three doses of super aluminum-chlorhydrate unscented deodorant, and most important of all; look 'em in the eye!


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 28, 2010)

firetender said:


> (I understand you abckidsmom. When you're a medic you're busy and... Though I DO wonder a little about what your kids wear to school.)
> 
> underpants (optional unless terribly well hung, in which case make mom's suggestion a very long, wide tie), pants, belt, shined shoes, socks, watch, decent pen in pocket, be sure to have a clean handkerchief, one ring is fine, don't make any tatoos obvious, lose the nose rings and piercings for now, clean/whiten your teeth, shorten and even out your hair just before you go, trim mustache and eyebrows and remove nose/ear hairs, no perfumy stuff, three doses of super aluminum-chlorhydrate unscented deodorant, and most important of all; look 'em in the eye!



LOL!  

We homeschool.  Some days we're lucky to get out of pajamas.  I'm thankful for the 2 days a week I get up and get in uniform.

Shirt and tie, with pants and shoes.  Add in the appropriate undergarments as needed.  

And they say I never think I'm wrong...


----------



## Motojunkie (Aug 28, 2010)

reaper said:


> It is not about the attire, it is about how you portray yourself!



And the very first thing that people see that you portray is your clothing. 

At least shirt and tie for me ALWAYS


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 29, 2010)

reaper said:


> Funny, I have never worn a suit and tie in my life. I have been hired for every job, I have ever interviewed for.
> 
> It is not about the attire, it is about how you portray yourself!



It's not impossible to do well without dressing well, but dressing well can't hurt.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 29, 2010)

My first instinct is go buisness suit, white shirt and tie.

My only hesitation is that since EMS is very hands on 1) they might want to do an impromptu ride along, agility or skills test (I dont have a car to stash a change of clothes) and 2) I get that one person who is suit and tie adverse.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 29, 2010)

Good advice with the suit. If you're interviewing for a private, I've seen some mutants show up in all kinds of attire. You'll definitely present as the cream of the crop.


----------



## DarkStarr (Aug 29, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> My first instinct is go buisness suit, white shirt and tie.
> 
> My only hesitation is that since EMS is very hands on 1) they might want to do an impromptu ride along, agility or skills test (I dont have a car to stash a change of clothes) and 2) I get that one person who is suit and tie adverse.



why not call ahead and inquire?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 29, 2010)

Moved to *EMS Employment.

*Wear a suit and tie.  There are a million reasons to rationalize not wearing one, but someone who wants to stand out in EMS in this economic environment dresses professionally.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2010)

> I have been hired for every job, I have ever interviewed for.



Not true !


----------



## reaper (Aug 30, 2010)

Absolutely true!


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 30, 2010)

DarkStarr said:


> why not call ahead and inquire?



Most places will probably tell people to expect an agility or practical test, I suppose...if I get stuck, I will just take the tie and shirt off and do the best I can....


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2010)

reaper said:


> Absolutely true!



Oh so that lady called back and hired you finally?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Oh so that lady called back and hired you finally?



Aren't you supposed to be engaged?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2010)

We are. He claims he never interviewed that job. Semantics!


----------



## reaper (Aug 30, 2010)

Never went to an interview, thank you very much!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh no, but you were soooo sure you had the job, now you're just being cold shouldered. It's ok, I have a job for you


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasha said:


> *We are*. He claims he never interviewed that job. Semantics!



We?


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 13, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> I vote for shirt and tie.  Plenty of people live their lives without suits.  Just be respectful.



Winnie the Pooh Formal For The Win!!!

I'm interviewing for an ambulance company on Tuesday and was looking for advice.  

I'd like to get some nice slacks and a nice button down shirt but I don't have a sigle pair of dress shoes and couldn't afford an entire outfit (because that is what I'd need).  I have some nice looking brown tennis shoes that do look great with a polo style shirt, and tannish kahki pants.  I'm hoping that'll be good enough.

I did pool tables and utility construction before this so I've never had to worry about dressing nice.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 13, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Winnie the Pooh Formal For The Win!!!
> 
> I'm interviewing for an ambulance company on Tuesday and was looking for advice.
> 
> ...



You could get dress shoes from payless for around $30.00 and cheap suits are fine.

Get one of those $49.99 suits but get it tailored to fit you.

Can you borrow it ?



Most people, myself included, can not discern quality of clothing, so long as it is pressed and fits well.

Wearing slacks makes me think of a Levi's Docker's commercial....


----------



## redbull (Sep 13, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> You could get dress shoes from payless for around $30.00 and cheap suits are fine.
> 
> Get one of those $49.99 suits but get it tailored to fit you.
> 
> ...



Lol, I have a suit from Macys and sketcher shoes. I was just questioning it beacuse i read the other threads saying they have to do all these skills so they wore khakis, sneakers, etc. thanks again u been really helpful.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 13, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> You could get dress shoes from payless for around $30.00 and cheap suits are fine.
> 
> Get one of those $49.99 suits but get it tailored to fit you.



I broke down and went to Men's wearhouse.  I got some black slacks and had them hemmed.  I then got a white dress shirt that fit me but it is wrinkley and I don't ahve a clue how to iron so I found a dry cleaners.  They said that they could press it only hopefully by noon (my interview is at 3:30pm).  My guess is that they are lying.

I wish I spent the extra cash and got the wrinkle free (shirt was $20 but wrinkle free was $50).  Found some $30 black shoes at DSW.

Now whomever thought it was a good idea to wear suits to impress people I hope is rotting in the ninth circle of hell.  I feel like a tool in them.


----------



## reaper (Sep 13, 2010)

No one ever said you need to wear a suit to impress! 

Your attitude, confidence and persona you portray, is what will impress, in an interview.

When you interview for a quality service, they are not stupid. They know that anyone can dress up a turd, but it is still a turd!


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 14, 2010)

thatJeffguy said:


> Buy a flight suit with lots of reflective tape.  Wear a FF hat.  Wear your steth.  Ask if you can use your own defib on duty.  Also, lots of Stars of Life.



Hahahaha, should I show them my intubation kit too?  (no I don't have one).  Oh yeah, will multiple Star of Life tatts help???  Thinking of getting one on my forehead.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 14, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> I know this has been discussed before to some extent. I have a few interviews coming up.
> 
> I can not decide if I should go 1) suit, white shirt and tie 2) docker style slacks and button down shirt 3) cargo pants and a plain polo.
> 
> ...



A tidy hair cut, clean shaven (if it applies), a button down shirt, neatly pressed slacks, belt and polished shoes.... if the interview is for an EMT or Paramedic position. If it's fire, a suit isn't out of the question. Good luck. Hope ya get the job!


----------



## redbull (Sep 14, 2010)

i saw some candidates today wearing either their volunteer EMT uniform or EMT pants with a t-shirt, hoodies, street clothes...I was the only one wearing a suit.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 14, 2010)

As someone who has interviewed others.... you'll stand out.  Now please write a quick email or mail a thank you note.  It really shows that you care, and only takes a minute or two.

Good luck!


----------



## redbull (Sep 14, 2010)

MMiz said:


> As someone who has interviewed others.... you'll stand out.  Now please write a quick email or mail a thank you note.  It really shows that you care, and only takes a minute or two.
> 
> Good luck!



good point, but dont have the lady's email who interviewed me.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 15, 2010)

redbull said:


> i saw some candidates today wearing either their volunteer EMT uniform or EMT pants with a t-shirt, hoodies, street clothes...I was the only one wearing a suit.



You got it right -- they didn't.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 15, 2010)

redbull said:


> i saw some candidates today wearing either their volunteer EMT uniform or EMT pants with a t-shirt, hoodies, street clothes...



Haha, what a bunch of idiots.  I can understand going with a 3 button shirt and kahki pants (I was really considering that), but T-shirts?

Unless those guys have a "Saved a busload of arresting babies and kittens" on their resume, then you should have that job in the bag.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 15, 2010)

redbull said:


> good point, but dont have the lady's email who interviewed me.



You can call the main admin number for the agency and the person who answers the phone should have her email.  Also, maybe check the website.


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 15, 2010)

It's been my experience that you cannot really overdress for an interview. I always go with the suit and the response to this point has always been positive.


----------



## redbull (Sep 15, 2010)

case in point everyone -- wear a suit and tie with shoes -- it makes a great impression. i was hired!!!!


----------



## Kathryn Miller (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips for females or do all the same rules apply?


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

a collared shirt, dress pants, and whatever shoe is comfortable should be fine....if you must wear heels id keep it 3 inches and under, though most people wear flats or flats with a small wedge heel. 
i call this business casual. 
rule of thumb is, if youd wear it to church or a funeral, its good enough for an interview*.
but theres always an exception to every rule


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 8, 2015)

I wear a suit. The female style. Like the one pictured. But mine is black and I wear a white undershirt. 


.... It makes me feel fancy.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

tuxedo tshirt.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Confidence. Wear confidence. Clean, professional-looking confidence. 

One of the worst-dressed interviews I've ever had landed me the best job I've ever had, despite a need for a "sweet Jesus" waiver that took a lot of work. 

Whatever you wear, be confident.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2015)

When I get nervous I start uncontrollably laughing in interviews. I also snort when I laugh.

not that it has anything to do with uniforms, but it just popped in my head.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Mar 12, 2015)

Holy 5 year old necropost...!


----------

